# side effects of RAI?



## azelea4

Hi All,
I had a total thryoidectomy 2/27 dx of CA, anyway, I just had the RAI last weekend, my neck became very tender, with the pain going up to my ears and my face and neck swelled, I also was very nauseated the whole time and for a few days after I came out of isolation, anyway, I now find that I have No taste buds, no matter what I eat I can't taste anything, has anyone else gone through this and if so, how long before you could taste again. Thanks all, Donna


----------



## GD Women

I have had taste problems off and on since my RAI 10 years ago. Although, I didn't get as high dose of RAI as you, I'm sure, nor thyroid cancer. However, this issues like most thyroid issues/symptoms/levels, etc., is a personal matter. That is, we are not all alike and will not experience the same. Its up to your personal system how fast it reacts/heals, etc., from certain thyroid situations.

Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## GeekLady

Donna,

I had a lower dosage, 20 mci for Graves' Disease 5/25/07. Immediately after taking the capsule, I had a metallic taste in the back of my throat and the car radio sounded fuzzy and tinny. I noticed it the first day only.

The other side effects that I had included aching in my muscles and bones, feeling lethargic and sometimes panicky all at once. My neck felt stiff also. My eyes seemed more light sensitive. I felt an odd tingle in my back teeth, on one side. My ears (eustachian tubes?) are very itchy.

Two days later, I feel closer to normal.

I hope you will feel much better soon.

GeekLady


----------



## Tamara07

GD Women said:


> I have had taste problems off and on since my RAI 10 years ago. Although, I didn't get as high dose of RAI as you, I'm sure, nor thyroid cancer. However, this issues like most thyroid issues/symptoms/levels, etc., is a personal matter. That is, we are not all alike and will not experience the same. Its up to your personal system how fast it reacts/heals, etc., from certain thyroid situations.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day.


You had RAI ten years ago? I want kids and I am 35 and want to know if you gained weight? Did you get hypo after and is it worth it? I have a mild case of hyper. Do you feel better now? Thanks Tamara


----------



## GD Women

Hi Tamara,

I gained half the weight I lost before treatment. The other half I have to watch what I eat, which is a low to medium glycemic/carbo vegetables and fruit. I had to watch what I ate most of my life anyway, if I wanted to stay within a certain weight.

I went hypo enough to go on medication, however I still have some thyroid function.

It was worth it because I believe it saved my life by stopping the uncontrollable weight lose. I am sure if I hadn't been treated my vital organs would have eventually shut down and cause death.

I never felt bad. I felt better than I had my whole life. I only had weight loss and high energy. I did have palpations but had those for years so thought nothing of it, certainly didn't related it to Graves'. I do have MVP which could be the cause of the palpations as well, however they have disappeared since doing RAI.

6 to 12 months after RAI, when levels are within Labs normal range and stable, it is safe for a women to get pregnant. However thyroid levels will need to be monitored more carefully on a regular bases because being pregnant can change levels, thereby the need for dose changes. Other than that a women should have no problems. I know of a women who had 6 healthy children after her RAI.


----------

